# Recommended 1TB Drives for Series 2?



## Marconi (Sep 8, 2001)

I need to replace a couple of dying 500 GB drives in a Series 2 (TCD24004A) with a new 1TB drive with a PATA to SATA adapter. The Series 3 upgrade FAQ mentions that the WD drives are not suitable for Series 2.

So, which drives are currently suitable for use in the Series 2 DVRs?


----------



## objunk (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking for the exact same info. Thanks.


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 8, 2004)

Ditto here.. But, I can add a couple of data points that may or may not help...

I upgraded my Series 2 from 80g to 1tb using a Samsung 1tb drive about a year ago. I have found that OCCASIONALLY, it wont boot, sitting at the first "Booting, please wait" type message (grey, not the 'pretty' Tivo guy screen)... I upgraded a SECOND similar Series 2 with the same drive, and have had no problems. 

Recently I upgraded another series 2 with the same type drive, and it refused to boot about 9 out of 10 times. I found that the best way to get it to boot was to let the drive spin up, then fairly quickly pop the power out and in before the drive could spin down, and it would always boot. It also would ALWAYS boot from the menu restart command successfully.. This told me that perhaps I had a timeout issue on the drive...

So, I mfsbackup|mfsrestore from the Samsung to a WD "Black" drive, which I think is one of their high performance drives, and I've had ZERO booting problems with the same exact software image, and it's been working for a few months now.

I dont know what the requirements / issues / best practices are, but it seems that the Tivo doesn't like to wait too long before the IDE is "ready", or it just gives up... That being said, it seems that if you reboot it QUICKLY then it'll work.. I wish I had a way to make this more scientific..

-Steve


----------



## Marconi (Sep 8, 2001)

Marconi said:


> So, which drives 1 TB drives are currently suitable for use in the Series 2 DVRs?


I have installed a Samsung HD103SI into a TCD230040 with, so far, good results. It's only been four days.

NewEgg had the Samsung on sale so I took a chance.

Based on my satisfactory results, I'll be putting another into a TCD24004A as soon as my sister sends me her TiVo.


----------

